# Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?



## holger_buns (20. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,
da mein Teich nicht sehr tief ist (ca. 75cm) möchte ich nicht immer die Pumpe für meinen Wasserfall und die Pumpe für den Filter aus dem Teich nehmen. Zudem bekomme ich noch kleinere Fische in den Teich.
Ein Freund hat mir geraten Teichbälle in den Teich zu legen. Im Internet hab ich bei diversen Firmen auch solche speziellen Bälle gefunden, die doch recht teuer sind. 

Siehe hier:
http://www.teichbau-profi.de/208/teichheizer----teichabdeckung-6/pe-baelle-6.html

Theoretisch könnte ich doch auch normale Spielbälle holen, wie man Sie auch in Kinderspielhäusern verwendet oder?

Siehe hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180559585740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Mercedesfreund (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

..die Spielbälle kannst du auch nehmen, lassen nur nicht so viel Licht durch.


----------



## danyvet (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo!
Der Titel dieses Threads hat mich neugierig gemacht 
Wozu braucht man denn Teichbälle???


----------



## holger_buns (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Die Teichbälle sollen verhindern, dass der Teich im Winter zufriert. Die Bälle schwimmen ja auf der Wasseroberfläche und sind eigentlich ständig in Bewegung oder erzeugen Schwingungen auf der Wasseroberfläche. Somit friert das Wasser nicht.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## hoboo34 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



> Wozu braucht man denn Teichbälle???



...sie sollen verhindern dass sich eine geschlossene Eisfläche bildet.
Aus meiner Sicht tun sie das nur bedingt und je nach Teich auch nicht in ausreichendem Umfang. Speziell in Rückblick auf den letzten Winter bin ich da noch skeptischer geworden dass solche "Miniritzen" ausreichen um den Teich zu "lüften" bzw. ob sie überhaupt ab gewissen Temperaturen und Schneebedingungen Ritzen im ausreichenden Masse freihalten.
Ich schwöre auf meinen Teichheizstab. EGal wie kalt es war, es war immer ein ausreichendes "Loch" vorhanden UND die Fische haben den etwas wärmeren Spot geliebt (hab keinen einzigen Fisch im letzten Winter verloren, auch keines der Babies).


----------



## koifischfan (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



> ..die Spielbälle kannst du auch nehmen, lassen nur nicht so viel Licht durch.


Ich denke, bei 10 cm Schnee ist es egal, was oder ob überhaupt etwa drauf liegt. Das durchdringende Licht dürfte minimal sein.

Teichbälle haben etwa die 'Konsistenz'  wie Tischtennisbälle. Dünne Außenhaut und viel Luft. Spielzeugbälle haben dagegen eine relativ dicke Haut. Leiten die Temperatur also schneller als Luft.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Welches Glück hat die Kois in UNSERE Wanne gespült,
wo sie geheizt, belüftet UND mit TEICHBÄLLEN versorgt werden!
Die wissen gar nicht, WIE gut es ihnen da geht.
Aber die ARMEN Fische in den natürlichen Gewässern - wie überleben DIE den Winter?

Unfassbar, mit welchem Schwachsinn man Geld verdienen kann! 

Wer nicht stark überbesetzt hat, braucht das ungefähr so nötig wie einen Kropf;
wer stark überbesetzt hat, spart vielleicht Heizkosten, 
pflastert aber seinen Teich mit Plastik.
Pfui Teufel.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Du kannst auch die plannen mit luftpolster nehmen die helfen auch sehr gut sind auch viel billiger!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Solarplane-Solar...687604422?pt=Pool_Zubehör&hash=item3a5e2546c6

die müsstest du halt dann nur noch zuschneiden


nur ein tipp

gruß chris


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Auch ein WIRKLICH hübscher Tipp!
Preisgünstig und sehr wirksam sind auch Styroporreste, 
wie man sie kostenlos hinter Elektromärkten in großen Containern findet.
Ich persönlich möchte das ALLES nicht in meinem Teich sehen
und seh auch keinerlei Notwendigkeit dafür.
Wozu soll das nötig sein?


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Naja eigentlich wenn die fische hoch schwinen dass sie dann nicht an der eisdecke kleben bleiben


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Auch ein WIRKLICH hübscher Tipp!
> Preisgünstig und sehr wirksam sind auch Styroporreste,
> wie man sie kostenlos hinter Elektromärkten in großen Containern findet.
> Ich persönlich möchte das ALLES nicht in meinem Teich sehen
> ...



Hallo Schwarzer_Peter,

Du hast Deine Meinung jetzt deutlich kundgetan.

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Du Dich jetzt aus diesem Thread verabschiedest, weil Du wirklich nichts Sinnvolles zum Thema beizutragen hast und Deine OT-Beiträge wenig hilfreich sind. Genau genommen gar nicht.

Vielen Dank!

Liebe Grüße
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Aber wenn man styropor nimmt dann find ich ist es besser ganze styropor platten zuhollen das ist sinnvoller.


----------



## koifischfan (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Bälle sind mir viel zu teuer.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich meinen runden Pool mit 50er Styropor abgedeckt. Für meine Erweiterung brauche jetzt noch zwei Pakete zusätzlich. Diese werde ich wegen der Teichform in Form bringen und mit einer Zahl versehen. Das Ganze wird fotografiert und nächstes Jahr setze ich es nach Zahlen wieder zusammen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Darf ich fragen wo du die styroporplatten herbestellst ???


----------



## Joachim (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

@Chris
Bekommst du in jedem guten Baumarkt in vielerlei Stärken - Stichwort "Gebäudedämmung"


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

hmm stimmt auch wieder hätte ich nur weng überlegen müssen aber noch ein tip apropo zu teuer ich habe hier schnäpchen für dich :

http://cgi.ebay.de/PE-Balle-blau-Te...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2eaffdf7db


http://cgi.ebay.de/PE-Balle-blau-Te...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2c577beeb6


dass sind die gleichen aber öfters eingestellt wenn du in ebay angemeldet bist dann kannst du ja mal mitbieten so teuer werden die nicht !!

ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben


----------



## koifischfan (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Es sind die weißen Platten.
Nimm die Billigeren, die sind für die Fassade. Die Teuren sind druckfest und für den Fußboden.

PS: Bei Hornbach heißen sie Hartschaumplatte EPS 040.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Aber ich habe ein vorteil ich kenne jemanden der arbeitet in einer fabrik und da gibts massen weiße styropor-platten da werd ich mal wieder fragen die sind so ungefähr 3 cm dick und dann bekomme ich bestimmt wieder welche


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie bei euch das ist,
aber bei uns deckt kein Mensch die ganzen Gewässer zu
und wenn ich da an den Neusiedlersee oder die ganzen Donaualtarme denk,
wäre das auch wirkliche eine unpackbare Schweinearbeit!
Trotzdem pickt höchstens DER Fisch unten am Eis, 
der aus einem ganz anderen Grund gestorben ist
und alle anderen sind putzmunter im Tiefen,
wo´s minimal 4°C* hat.


*) Google doch mal nach "Anomalie des Wassers"!


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Wo du recht hast hast du recht aber ich gehe immer gerne auf nummer sicher !!


----------



## Joachim (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Moin!

@Peter
Du verfehlst das Thema, Else wies dich eigentlich schon drauf hin...

Es geht nicht darum nen See oder Fluß zuzudecken und vor zu starker Auskühlung zu schützen, sondern um nen Teich. Niemand fragte ob es überall und vorallem bei dir speziell Sinn macht (dir sollte klar sein, das es auch in Deutschland kältere und wärmere Regionen gibt). 



> putzmunter im Tiefen, wo´s minimal 4°C* hat


Fließgewässer und Seen kann man bez. Überwinterung nicht mit nem (relativ) kleinen Gartenteich/Koiteich vergleichen. Denk u.a. auch mal an die Gewässer-/Teichtiefe.

Deine offenkundige Anitphatie dem Abdecken gegenüber hast du nun hier in diesem Thema zur genüge zum Ausdruck gebracht - ich denke es reicht.


----------



## holger_buns (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo,
ich danke euch für die Beiträge. Also, ich möchte meinen Teich nicht mit Styropor abdecken oder generell damit die Fische nicht frieren. Ich habe keine Kois im Teich die ich schützen müsste. Es sind nur kleinere Fische. Es geht mir nur darum, dass ich nicht jedes Jahr die Pumpe aus dem Teich nehmen muss, weil mein Teich nur 75 cm an der tiefsten Stelle ist. Deswegen soll er nicht zufrieren. Die Teichbälle halte ich für die bessere alternative, da ich befürchte, dass eventuell Styropor absplittert und meinen Teich verschmutzen.

Mir gehts wirklich nur darum, dass ich die Pumpen nicht jeden Winter aus dem Teich holen muss, weils zuviel Aufwand ist. Ich habe eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf/Wasserfall und eine Pumpe für den Filter. Der Verkäufer der Pumpe sagte mir das ich die Filterpumpe an die tiefste Stelle und die Wasserfall Pumpe ins erste Drittel stellen soll. Was spricht dagegen, dass ich die Pumpe dann auch an die tiefste Stelle lege, damit ich diese nicht jeden Winter aus dem Teich holen muss? Muss ich den Filter der ausserhalb steht im Winter reinholen? Da ist ne UV Lichteinheit drin. Kann die kaputt gehen, durch den Frost? Muss der Filter ständig in Betrieb sein?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## saarlaender (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

hallo
ich will nicht viel dazu schreiben. aber mal zwei Ideen am Rande.
1. wenn du mit Platten alles abdeckst haben die Fische ein paar monate nur Nacht. alles dunkel - ob das ein idealer zustand ist?
2. Wenn sich Eis auf dem Teich bildet, ist Eis auch eine Isolation gegen die Kälte. Es wird sicher bei zunehmender Kälte dicker, aber drunter wird es nicht kälter, zumal dann, wenn du es schaffst, zwischen Eis und Teich(Wasser)oberstand ein wenig luft zu lassen. Mir gelingt das immer dann, wenn sich ca. 4-5 cm Eis gebildet haben und ich ein wenig Wasser ablasse. Dann wird die Eisschicht durch die Wände gehalten und sinkt nicht ab (sie biegt sich etwas durch) und die Luftschicht zwischen Wasser und Eis ist pure Isolation
Vielleicht auch eine Idee.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## holger_buns (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo,
hm, jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos. Da gibt es anscheinend mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie ich es verhindern kann, dass mein Teich zufriert. Ich dachte die Methode mit den Bällen wäre die eleganteste. Ich würde auch nicht den ganzen Teich damit bedecken sondern nur einen Teil. Dadurch das die Bälle ja im Wasser treiben und vom Wind in Bewegung bleiben, dürfte dann doch auch der Teich nicht zufrieren und kann meine Pumpe im Teich lassen oder?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## hoboo34 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Die Pumpe kann man (in der Regel) im Teich lassen. Hängt von der Position und Tiefe ab. Sollte natürlich eisfrei sein in der Region.
Wie von mir bereits geschrieben: Ich persönlich favorisiere den "Heizstab".


----------



## holger_buns (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Danke nochmals für dein Thread. Der Heizstab wäre für meine Verhältnisse zu überdimensioniert auch von den Stromkosten her nicht rentabel, da ich ja wie gesagt, keine Kois im Wert von 1000enden Euros habe.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Jürgen W (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo Holger
Der Filter und die UV der bei Dir draußen steht,
würde ich im Winter Komplett leer machen und am besten Frostsicher aufbewahren.
Selber ist es mir schon passiert das bei Restwasser was da noch drinn war
die UV Röhre bzw das Glasrohr geplatzt sind.
Selber hab ich keine Kois im Teich und kann darum nicht sagen ob bei denen der Filter auch im Winter laufen muss.


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Man kann die Pumpe durchaus im Teich lassen. Filter, UVC, sofern sie im freien stehen würde ich auch abbauen, reinigen und einlagern.
Ab Oktober / November schalte ich bis zum Frühjahr die Pumpe ab.


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Moin.

Bei uns bleibt die Pumpe seit ca. 2004 jeden Winter im alten Teich. Der Filter (Biotec 18) wird restlos entleert und bleibt stehen, die Schwämme werden gründlich ausgewaschen und in der Scheune gelagert (mir fällt grad ein, was bald wieder fällig ist ).
Die UVC-Vorrichtung, welche seit Jahren nicht mehr aktiv ist und nur noch der verteilten Einspeisung des Wassers in den Filter dient, wird abgebaut, entleert und ebenfalls in der Scheune/Keller eingelagert. 

Die Pumpe liegt max. bei 80 cm Tiefe, eher etwas flacher. Das Eis dürfte bei einem ebenerdig angelegten Teich selbst hier in "Ostsibirien" max. auf ca. 30cm Dicke kommen. Gemessen wurden von mir bisher max. 25-26 cm Eisdicke am eigenen Teich. Da hatten wir aber auch 2-3 Nächte mit -26 bis -27°C und wenig Schnee=wenig natürliche Isolierung. 


Heute wirds zum Glück nochmal spätsommerlich und so verdränge ich die Gedanken an minus 20°C und kälter ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## drwr (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo,

wenn schon Abdeckung, dann  halte ich eine Noppenfolie - eine begehbare, nicht das Gefunsel aus der Verpackung - für die bessere Idee.
Ich habe jahrelang Bälle drauf gehabt. Da ich den Teich durchheize ergaben sich trotz
Teichtemperatur von "nur" 10 Grad - in Bayern nähe Alpen - erhebliche Heizkosten. Da die Bälle bekanntlich rund sind bildet sich zwischen den einzelnen Bällen ein freies Dreieck und über dieses verliert der Teich doch erheblich Energie.
Seit letztem Jahr habe ich auf den Bällen zusätzlich eine Noppenfolie liegen. Der Erfolg:
trotz reduzierter Heizungseinstellung den lezten Winter konstant 16 Grad - und der letzte Winter war bei uns nicht ohne - und das bei einem Drittel an Stromkosten.
Man muß ja nicht so wie ich doppelmoppeln, aber ich meine eine Noppenfolie ist die bessere
Lösung statt der Bälle.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Moin Moin,
Da ich meinen Teich soweit fertig habe ( bilder folgen morgen) 
werde ich es mal mit styropoor platten von 3 cm dicke und schräg eingesezten plastik rohren versuchen. Bin mal auf das ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo in die Runde 
eigendlich wollte ich mir auch Bälle auf meinen Koi-pool legen doch aus kostengründen
werde ich es mit 2/3 Styropor (50 er Stärke) kombiniert mit 1/3 Noppenfolie in Gibelform von 

http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/
(findet ihr unter Winterschutz  und dann auf diverses) probieren
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## danyvet (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

@Wolfgang: die Noppenfolie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die friert doch garantiert mit ein - ist mir passiert, weil ich meine Solarnoppenplane im Pool vergessen habe, ok, die ist nicht begehbar, aber wenn sich das Wasser nicht bewegt kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, dass das wirkt. Wenn die Sonne scheint, ok, aber wie oft ist das schon im Winter??


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hi

Fische halten sich im Winter überwiegend in einem Temperaturbereich von 4°C auf. Wer für Fische im Winter was tun will, sollte weder Eis aufhacken noch auf dem Teich herumlaufen. Beides ist wie Schläge auf die Schwimmblase der Fische. Wer unbedingt den Teich mit einer Membranpumpe offen halten will, sollte den Auströmer höchstens 20-30cm tief hängen. Sonst bringt er dauernd +4°C Wasser vom Grund nach oben, wo es noch kälter wird. Positiv für die Überwinterung ist es, im Oktober faulfähige Stoffe (Schlamm, Blätter, Seerosen) bis auf ein Drittel zu entfernen. Ein Drittel sollte man wegen der Insektenlarven drinlassen. Das was Bälle und anderes Treibgut bewirken (oder auch nicht) sollte man der Randbepflanzung überlassen. Außer bei sehr starken Frösten bleibt um die Stängel von __ Schilf und Co das Wasser lange offen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

ich wünsch mir einen "gefällt mir" button fürs Forum 

danke, Wolfgang! Kann ich voll zustimmen!!


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo,
danke für eure Beiträge. Ich möchte wie gesagt nur haben, dass ich meine Pumpe im Teich lassen kann und wenn ich die kleinen Fische habe, dass diese nicht erfrieren. Ich habe und werde auch keine Kois anschaffen. Eine Heizung möchte ich aufgrund der Stromkosten nicht in Betrieb nehmen, da es völlig überdimensioniert ist. Anstatt der Teichbälle die ja doch recht teuer sind, könnte ich doch auch normale Spielbälle aus PVC holen, so wie Sie in Spielhäusern von Kindern sind oder? Muss ich den ganzen Teich mit den Bällen bedecken? Bei ebay hab ich gesehen, dass es die Bälle im 1000er Pack gibt. Was mach ich mit den ganzen bällen nach dem Winter wegen der Lagerung? Ein paar Bälle müssten doch auch reichen, da diese ständig auf dem Wasser in Bewegung sind, damit der Teich nicht einfriert oder? Wie gesagt, Wassertief ca. 75 cm.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Der Wolfgang spricht mir aus der Seele:
SO schaut meiner Meinung nach ein Teich im Winter aus!
Darauf muss kein Zivilisationsmüll herumschwimmen, 
das braucht keinen Strom und kosten tut´s auch nix.
Auch was er über die Belüftung geschrieben hat,
kann ich nur unterstreichen.

@ Holli:
Die Teichbälle verhindern das Zufrieren NICHT aufgrund ihres Herumschwimmens,
sondern aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie Luft (bzw. Gase) enthalten - 
das gleiche Prinzip wie auch alle anderen angesprochenen Isolierstoffe.
Wenn da also nicht ZUMINDEST ein Großteil der Teichoberfläche damit bedeckt ist,
wird das genau gar nichts nützen.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich die 1000 Bälle im Ebay für gar nicht so teuer finde
(aber mit 1000 Bällen - auch wenn sich das recht ordentlich anhört - nicht viel Fläche bedeckt ist),
würde ich die lieber zum Gaudium meiner Kleinen ins Kinderzimmer kippen.

Bedenklich finde ich an all den vorgeschlagenen Lösungen mit Isolierstoffen nur,
dass die den Gasaustausch zwischen Wasser und Athmosphäre massiv behindern.
Das dann z.B. mit einem Oxidator zu beheben, beweist nur einmal mehr,
dass Eingriffe in biologische Vorgänge ohne Wissen über die Zusammenhänge
nahezu immer einen Rattenschwanz an oft teuren Folgen nach sich ziehen
und außerdem noch gar nicht sichergestellt ist, 
ob damit das Ziel erreicht wird.

GEGEN die Natur zu arbeiten,
ist eben immer aufwändig
aber selten befriedigend.


----------



## koifischfan (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



> ... dass die den Gasaustausch zwischen Wasser und Athmosphäre massiv behindern.


Mehr als eine geschlossene Eisdecke?

Bei 'Nein' wird der Teich aber nicht zusätzlich/unnötig ausgekühlt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hi Koifischfan!
Wenn DU natürlich vorhast, die Teichbälle erst auf den zugefrorenen Teich zu rollen,
wird´s keine Unterschied machen. 
Dann musst du sie aber auch wegräumen, bevor der wieder auftaut!

Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit gibt´s eben leichter ein Sauerstoffdefizit,
da die Assimilation submerser Pflanzen sinkt bzw. sie in ihre Winterstadien zurückgezogen sind
und vergammelnde Pflanzenreste zusätzlich sauerstoffzehrend wirken.
Das dann noch duch Isolierstoffe auf der Teichoberfläche zu verstärken
- insbesonders wenn der vielleicht überbesetzt ist,
halte ich für bedenklich.

Was damit meinst, hab ich nicht verstanden:





koifischfan schrieb:


> Bei 'Nein' wird der Teich aber nicht zusätzlich/unnötig ausgekühlt.


----------



## holger_buns (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Danke für die Antworten. jetzt bin ich aber immer noch nicht weiter. Soll ich nun die Teichbälle nehmen, damit mein Teich nicht zufriert oder was soll ich tun?

Ich weiss, dass es keine Patentlösung gibt, aber von den vielen Antworten hat mir bisher keine so richtig geholfen.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Eugen (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hey Holli,

was du nimmst,damit der Teich nicht zufriert, ist sowas von ....
Ich frag mich,warum du bei deiner fischlosen Pfütze ein Zufrieren überhaupt verhindern willst 
Und kommt mir jetzt niemand mit "Faulgasen"  
....


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Servus Eugen



> Ich frag mich,warum du bei deiner fischlosen Pfütze ein Zufrieren überhaupt verhindern willst


Vermutlich deshalb .....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Ist doch schön rausgekommen, nicht?
Um deinen Teich am Zufrieren zu hindern, hast du eben prinzipiell 5 Möglichkeiten:

Den Teich zu heizen.
Den Teich mit irgendeinem Isoliermaterial zu bedecken und auch für Sauerstoff zu sorgen.
Den Teich mit Frostschutzmittel zu füllen.
Den Teich weiter südlich anzulegen.
Den Teich zu entleeren.
Gegen die Natur zu arbeiten war schon immer aufwändig ... ich lass meinen zufrieren.


----------



## danyvet (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Peter, du hast 6. vergessen: so ein Sprudeldings 

Ich finde allerdings, dass alles, was mit Energie betrieben werden muss (außer Solarenergie, ob das im Winter funzt, ist eine andere Frage) eigentlich nicht in Frage kommen sollte. Der Umwelt zuliebe....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Mit dem Sprudler holt man von unten wärmeres Wasser rauf,
wobei dieses aber abgekühlt wird.
Bei kurzfristigen Kälteperioden mag das somit etwas nützen,
aber langfristig kühlt der ganze Teich damit sogar stärker ab als ohne Gesprudel.

Das ist nicht im Sinn der Sache, oder?
Man muss einfach 
  verhindern, dass die Wärmeenergie aus dem Wasser rausgeht,
- ins Wasser Wärmeenergie einbringen
- das Wasser so verändern, dass es nicht frieren kann oder
- das Wasser entfernen.


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Servus Holli

Wie du der ganzen Diskussion entnehmen kannst .....
Ich fasse zusammen ...
Für einen Teich *ohne* Besatz brauchst gar nix tun ... einfach zufrieren lassen
Falls du doch noch heuer einen Besatz einsetzt (wovon ich aber energisch abraten würde, da viel zuwenig Pflanzen, vorallem Unterwasserpflanzen, im Teich sind) würde ich ..... ach, was schreibe ich .... du bist eh so vernünftig und setzt noch keine Fische ein .... 

Was ich empfehlen würde .... Pumpe aus dem Teich nehmen, reinigen und in einen wassergefüllten Bottich/Kübel frostfrei im Keller/Garage überwintern .... 
Und ...
Falls möglich, den Gitterrost aus dem Teich nehmen, läßt den Teich eher zufrieren und behindert dich beim Laub abkeschern.

[OT]@ Peter (DSP): Dein Sarkasmus ... hmmm ... ich denke wir haben es doch hier mit erwachsenen Usern zu tun .... auch wenn manche nur drastische Mittel verstehen ... ein bisserl übertrieben war es schon . Ich weiß das es manchmal recht schwer ist, vielfach immer die gleichen Antworten zu geben, aber wenn man einmal nicht gut "Drauf" ist .... muß ja net immer was dazu schreiben 

Soll jetzt aber net heißen, daß deine Meinung nicht g(b)eachtet wird .... [/OT]


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Was ich empfehlen würde .... Pumpe aus dem Teich nehmen, reinigen und in einen wassergefüllten Bottich/Kübel frostfrei im Keller/Garage überwintern ....



Hallo Helmut

Ne dumme Frage zwischendurch.Warum sollte die Pumpe in einem Bottich mit Wasser gelagert werden?Oder soll die Pumpe den Winter über durchlaufen(Bakterienstam)?
Gruß Juergen


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hi Juergen,

damit das Dichtungspaket im Pumpenkörper nicht austrocknet, und somit die Pumpe zu Schaden kommen kann.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo Jochen
Jetzt bin ich schlauer.Danke.

Dichtung....hmmm meine Filterpumpe hat keine Dichtung
Gruß Juergen


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hi,

oder besser die Pumpenpackung

ciao


----------



## zickenkind (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Guten Abend @ all,

ich habe meinen Teich im letzten Winter auch mittels Bälle abgedeckt. Ein Rechteck für einen Luftsprudler mittels HT-Rohr abgetrennt der dann 10-15 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche seinen Dienst getan hat. Verluste KEINE und das ist doch wohl wichtig. Kann mich an Beiträge vom Anfang des Jahres erinnern in dem viele über tote Fische geschrieben haben..........

Aber jeder so wie er will, kann und möchte. Auch ist die Beobachtung der Fische noch möglich, so lange sie sich noch im Becken bewegen.

Meine Bälle habe ich alle in der Bucht für kleines Geld erstanden. Ich bin mit den Bällen zufrieden. Es sind Bälle für die sog. Bällebäder für Kinder aber auch welche die leicht durchsichtig sind..... man muss halt warten und nicht gleich die erst beste Ersteigerung wahrnehmen.

Leider kann ich erst am WE Bilder einstellen wenn gewünscht da ich im mom mal wieder auf See bin und den Fischern auf die Finger schaue...........


----------



## Piddel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Moin,

ursprünglich fragte Holli nach Teichbällen als Abdeckung für seinen 75 cm tiefen Teich damit die kleinen Fische nicht frieren - Punkt.......Fische frieren....? ....

Stellt sich die Frage:  wie in "freier Wildbahn"  kleine Fische ( je nach Art )  Jahr für Jahr überleben - mit Heizdecken eingepackt in Noppenfolie und obendrauf schwimmen Teichbälle ?

Die* 75 cm Tiefe* des Teiches und* Fische* passt m.E. nicht - siehe auch die Anmerkung von Helmut.

Fazit: Fische raus - das Geld für den Plastikmüll sparen und in einen Spaten investieren.

( beim Lesen des gesamten Beitrages dachte ich manchmal an den 1. April )


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Moin.

Schön und gut, dass hier immer wieder das "natürliche Zufrieren lassen" empfohlen wird.
Leider geht das auch bei Teichen mit einer relativ großen Oberfläche und ca. 10 - 15m³ teilweise noch schief.
Beispiel gefällig?
Unser alter Teich... BJ 2003/2004. 
Mittlerweile im Randbereich sehr gut eingewachsen, viele Unterwasserpflanzen, die im Herbst auch ausgedünnt werden. Filteranlage wird über Winter abgestellt.
Wir haben nach dem Winter alle __ Frösche (weit über 100!!!) und einige der Goldfische tot aus dem Teich gezogen, da Amphibien allem Anschein nach empfindlicher auf zu niedrige Sauerstoffwerte (oder zu hohe CO2-Werte?) reagieren. Die meisten Frösche konnte ich aus einer Wassertiefe von 10 und 30 cm herausfischen. Es war kein schöner Job. 
Auch große Seen/Weiher hat es diesen Winter getroffen. 
Daher sollte man m.M.n. schon im Sinne der Tiere ein wenig nachhelfen. Denn auch die meisten Seen/Tümpel sind künstlich entstanden (Tagebau, Bombenkrater (2. Weltkrieg, Übungsgelände)...) oder verlanden im Laufe der Jahrhunderte/Jahrtausende immer mehr, sodass sie irgendwann auch nicht mehr existieren. 
Je kleiner die "Pfütze", desto schneller geht das Ganze ohne Gegenmaßnahmen. 

Herr Jorek (Naturagart) schrieb sinngemäß in seinem Buch dazu, dass man um lange Freude am Teich zu haben, diesen möglichst lange auf dem Level "nährstoffarm", wie bei einem neu entstandenen (eiszeitlichen) See, belassen sollte. Je mehr Nährstoffe sich im Wasser befinden, desto schneller wächst alles (zu) und verlandet ohne menschliche Eingriffe. Beispiele dafür finden sich an fast jedem Dorfteich, welche regelmäßig entschlammt werden müssen. Dort kann man aber auch schlecht irgendwas steuern...


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hier gehts auch selten um die freie Wildbahn, sondern um künstlich angelegte Teiche mit Besatz, der in solchen Teichen eben in der freien Wildbahn nicht vorkommt. 
Genau so, wie wir hier mit der Filterung des Wassers etwas nachhelfen, kann man drüber nachdenken, wie reguliere ich die Temperaturen um ein möglichst geringes Risiko einzugehen. 

Mit erstem April hat das für mich nichts zu tun. 
Gerade in den Teichen mit großen Fischen, die entprechend Fressen und gefüttert werden (z.B. Koi) gibt es ohne Winterschutz oft Verluste. Da zu überlegen, wie man die vermeidet ist legitim. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Piddel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hi,

In der ursprünglichen Frage von Holli ging es nicht um Koi`s sondern um kleine Fische.
In seinem Profil sind kleine - vermutlich - Golfische für seinen ( zu flachen m.M. ) Teich evtl. geplant oder bereits vorhanden.

Mein Vergleich mit der freien Wildbahn bezog sich auf Fische egal ob klein oder groß sich bei kalten Wassertemperaturen ins tiefe Wasser zurückziehen - wenn möglich.
Das sollte man dem Fischbestand in unseren künstlich angelegten Teichen auch ermöglichen ! 

Die Koi-Liebhaber die einen höheren Aufwand betreiben bzw. betreiben müssen bis hin zu Styroporplatten im asiatschen Garten haben meinen vollsten Respekt.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Was für Koi gut ist kann aber auch für Goldfische nicht falsch sein  
Sind schliesslich beides Karpfen.  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## newbee (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



			
				derschwarzepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Um deinen Teich am Zufrieren zu hindern, hast du eben prinzipiell 5 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 
> 
> [*]Den Teich mit Frostschutzmittel zu füllen.



Sorry aber das ist der größte Blödsinn den ich bis jetzt gelesen habe.
Es geht hier doch um die Bälle

Naja Klugsch........ muß es auch geben


----------



## StefanBO (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo Annett,


Annett schrieb:


> Schön und gut, dass hier immer wieder das "natürliche Zufrieren lassen" empfohlen wird.
> Leider geht das auch bei Teichen mit einer relativ großen Oberfläche und ca. 10 - 15m³ teilweise noch schief.
> Beispiel gefällig?
> [...]
> ...


auch wenn sicherlich wieder Beschwerden über unerwünschte "off topic Kommentare" kommen werden (follow-up to: Speaker's Corner ;-) zur Klarstellung bzw. zum Überdenken der vermuteten Zusammenhänge, nachfolgende Aussagen von Herr Jorek, Biologe, über Naturagart mit 1000en von Teichen vertraut, der dazu wörtlich in seinen Büchern schrieb:



> Hilfe im Winter
> Die Natur kommt allein zurecht
> [...]
> Was also soll man während der kalten Jahreszeit tun?
> ...



Wie diese Aussage zustande kommt, und was zu beachten ist, wird selbstverständlich erläutert und begründet. Auch, dass die erwähnten Spielregeln sicherlich nur selten konsequent beachtet werden. Dieses Buch sollte man sich ruhig einmal durchlesen!



> Bevor es richtig kalt wird und der erste Schnee fällt, graben sich die Frösche tief in den Schlamm der Uferbereiche ein. [...] 40 cm tief hatte er sich in den dichten, schlammigen Boden eingewühlt. Kalt und steif lag er dort, zwischen zwei Herzschlägen konnte leicht eine halbe Minute und mehr vergehen. (2)



Gute Nacht!

(1) Norbert Jorek - Beispielhafte Gartenteiche
5. aktualisierte Auflage 1987, S. 107

(2) Norbert Jorek - Leben am Teich
Sonderausgabe f. d. Prisma Verlag 1987, S. 35ff


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



> Wenn Sie die Spielregeln des biologischen Gleichgewichtes einigermaßen beachtet haben, dann können Sie durch Eingriffe in dieser Jahreszeit eigentlich nur verlieren.



Da steht der Knackpunkt, wer hat schon ein biologisches Gleichgewicht
über die ersten Jahre in seinem Teich. Die wenigsten...


----------



## Piddel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

"Was für Koi gut ist kann aber auch für Goldfische nicht falsch sein  "

 - hab schon verstanden

Im Kern der Frage ging es darum kleinen Fischen in 75 cm Wasser"tiefe" den Gefriertod zu ersparen. Das es sich hierbei auch um eine Karpfenart handelt, ist vermutlich Zufall.

Aber auch diese - unabhängig vom Kostenfaktor/Fischart - kleinen Fischi`s sollten schon geeignete Möglichkeiten - in unseren möglichst der Natur nachempfundenen  Folien - für einen Rückzug haben.
Oder liege ich da falsch  

Jeder verkaufte Plastikdeckel lässt die Herzen und Kassen der Händler höher schlagen - egal welche Fischart im dunklen friert.




Gruß 
Piddel


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Genau. Auch 40 cm Schlamm werden die wenigsten zum eingraben zur Verfügung haben. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Ja, und um beim Kern der Frage zu bleiben... wenn ich in 75cm Tiefe Fische halte und Verluste ausschliessen möchte, muss ich in manchen Gegenden Deutschlands, in manchen Wintern etwas für den Winterschutz tun. 
Besser als Abdecken, da siend wir uns sicher alle einig ist sicherlich ein viel größerer tiefer Teich. 
Aber was bleibt, wenn man nur 75 cm hat ? 

Wuzzel


----------



## Piddel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Vielleicht auf den "Besatz" von Fischi`s verzichten und somit die Produktion incl. aller Umweltbelastungen von Plastik u.ä zu verringern.

Fakt ist - für unseren Teichfreund wäre das Einsetzen von Fischen unter diesen  Umständen nicht ratsam. Verstehe mich bitte in dieser kernfrage richtig ! 

An anderer Stelle wurde der Natur- bzw. Artenschutz von Dir kommentiert und in den Vordergrund gestellt.



Piddel


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Wo nichts zu diskutieren gibt brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, denn da bin ich genau der Meinung. 
Nur wenn nun mal der Teich nicht größer ist und ich Fische halten will, so geht das eben nur in dem man die Größe durch Technik weitestgehend wett macht. 
Am Besten ist es wohl gar keine Tiere einzusetzen und zu schauen, was sich ansiedelt. 
Aber wenn man die meisten Gartenteiche betrachtet ist das doch wohl eher wunschdenken und nicht realistisch.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Piddel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

 + 

Übrigens Schlamm:

Für eine evtl. Aufstockung habe ich welchen abzugeben - gerne an Selbstabholer !


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



newbee schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist der größte Blödsinn den ich bis jetzt gelesen habe.
> Es geht hier doch um die Bälle
> 
> Naja Klugsch........ muß es auch geben


Sehr geehrter Hans!
Den Punkt mit dem Frostschutzmittel habe ich hingeschrieben,um zum Ausdruck zu bringen, 
dass mit diesen 5 Maßnahmen das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist
und mit 17 Ballerln auf der Oberfläche tümpelnd nix geholfen ist.
Wenn man´s aber genau nimmt, könnte man alternativ einen Spiegel in eine Grube legen 
und aus grüner Selbstklebefolie Seerosenblätten ausschneiden und aufpicken;
das toppt die Naturferne mancher Konstruktionen nur knapp.
(Selbst schuld, wer sich angesprochen fühlt!)
Wenn also schon sch....., dann wenigstens klug.


----------



## Dringe (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Ach, wie lieb sich doch heute wieder alle haben! 
Ich lass es bei meiner ersten Überwinterung auch drauf ankommen, ohne jegliche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen. Und wenns schief geht, gehts schief. In der Natur gehen im Winter auch nicht nur 3 Fische zugrunde.


----------



## newbee (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Hans!
> 
> und mit 17 Ballerln auf der Oberfläche tümpelnd nix geholfen ist.



Ich lese nirgend wo was von 17 Bällen

bleib doch einfach mal sachlich


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



Dringe schrieb:


> Ach, wie lieb sich doch heute wieder alle haben!
> Ich lass es bei meiner ersten Überwinterung auch drauf ankommen, ohne jegliche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen. Und wenns schief geht, gehts schief. In der Natur gehen im Winter auch nicht nur 3 Fische zugrunde.



Na - und Du scheinst Deine Fische ja besonders lieb zu haben. Wenn Du die Verantwortung für die Lebewesen nicht übernehmen möchtest, die NICHTS dafür können, dass sie Dir in die Hände gefallen sind, ist ein Teich eventuell nicht das Richtige für Dich. 

Mit völlig verständnislosen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



Dringe schrieb:


> Ich lass es bei meiner ersten [.........] auch drauf ankommen, ohne jegliche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen. Und wenns schief geht, gehts schief.



No Risk no fun ? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen ? 
Das kann in die Hose gehen. Nicht nur am Teich !  

Wuzzel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo in die Runde,
das Thema Winter + Teich birgt schon einige Probleme.
Meine Überlegungen dazu schließen die besonderen Bedürfnisse von Koi nicht ein, ich habe keine Ahnung von Koi-Haltung und die Problematik von 75 cm Wassertiefe lasse ich bewusst mal außer Acht!

Mein Teich samt Bewohner musste/durfte den Winter bisher immer ohne "Hilfe" von meiner Seite überstehen. 
Das ging eigentlich auch. 
Mit "no risk, no fun" hatte das nichts zu tun, ich kam gar nicht auf die Idee, das ich da tätig werden soll/kann/muss.
Wie gesagt, das ging auch gut, *aber*
im Winter vor 2 Jahren hatte ich nachdem Auftauen einige tote Fische und noch mehr __ Frösche zu beklagen. Und diesese Frühjahr wieder tote Frösche..., ...die Fische haben den Winter gut überstanden.
Nun überlege ich auch, warum die Frösche im Winter so schlechte Papiere in meinem Teich haben und wesshalb einige Fische vor 2 Jahren eingegangen sind.
Zwar kann man meinen Teich mit dem des Threadinitiators nicht vergeichen, aber auch nicht mit einem großen (natürlichen) Gewässer. Die prinzipielle Überlegung, was passiert im Winter und was passiert, wenn man in der einen oder andern Art eingreift, ist wohl die gleiche.
Zum einen die geschlossene Eisdecke zum andern die Temperatur des Wasserkörpers.

Die Temeratur des Wasserkörpers, also ein Durchfrieren, macht mir wenig Kopfzerbrechen. Da reicht die Wassertiefe und das Gesamtvolumen wohl aus. Meinen Teich über den Winter bei + 4°C zu halten ist einen hypothetische Überlegung, das geht nur mit Heizung und wird vermutlich recht teuer, mir zu teuer.
Also gehen meine Überlegungen nur in Richtung geschlossene Eisdecke.

Isolieren Teichbälle den gesamten Wasserkörper oder verhindern sie eine geschlossene Eisdecke?
Liegt Schnee auf dem Eis, ist es darunter vermutlich auch zappenduster, aber wie ist das mit den Bällen? Sind sie flächendeckend auf der Wasseroberfläche, ist es die ganze Zeit Nacht im Teich. Wie wirkt sich das auf Pflanzen (!) und Tiere aus?
Bälle als "Winterhilfe" gefallen mir nicht.
Nun, da könnte ich Luftsprudler einsetzen.
Peters Überlegung:


> Mit dem Sprudler holt man von unten wärmeres Wasser rauf, wobei dieses aber abgekühlt wird. Bei kurzfristigen Kälteperioden mag das somit etwas nützen, aber langfristig kühlt der ganze Teich damit sogar stärker ab als ohne Gesprudel.


ist auch die meine, wo, in welcher Tiefe, positioniere ich nun den Luftsprudler?
Nun denke ich für meinen Teich über etwas in der Art nach oder besser so?
Und wo packe ich das nun am sinnvollsten hin?
Faulgase werden wohl am ehesten im Tiefsten Teil des Teiches entstehen, also bei mir in der Mitte. Die toten Frösche saßen aber am Teichrand, und die saßen wirklich tot unter dem Eis, als ob sie da rausgewollt hätten...
Also besser am Ufer eine Stelle eisfrei halten?
Und - wenn es so kalt ist, ich gehe von +4°c am Teichgrund aus, sind die abbauenden Bakis da so aktiv, das sie relevante Mengen an schädlichen Stoffen bilden?
Das im Eis (Gas)Blasen eingeschlossen sind, die sich ganz langsam nach oben arbeiten, das konnte ich beobachten, wird dann der Teich sein "übles Gas" nicht ganz von selber los...

um wieder zurück zum Threadersteller zu kommen:
...ich überlege  bei weit günstigeren Voraussetzungen wie der Threadesteller, ob, und wenn ja, was, nun zielführend ist.., 

...*75 cm Wassertiefe* und ein Wasserkörper 3500 Litern ist in meinem Augen absolut Grenzwertig für die Überwinterung von Fischen und mögen sie noch so klein/zäh sein.
Um die Tiere sicher über den Winter zu bringen, würde ich bei dem geringen Wasservolumen den Teich per Heizung bei +4°C halten.....
oder auf die Fische verzichten.
Wie der kommenede Winter in den einzelnen Regionen ausfällt - das kann niemand voraussagen. 
Wird es ein milder Winter, werden die Kosten für die Teichheizung gering sein, wird es heuer wieder knackig und lange kalt..,  
Sicherlich überleben genug Fische Dank günstiger Witterung die Winter in "Pfützen", aber das ist in meinen Augen jedes Jahr wirklich das Spiel: "no risk, no fun"!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die meint, mit kleinen, flachen Teichen *und* gewünschtem Fischbesatz halst man sich sehr viel Folgekosten, Arbeit  und Frust auf, die man sich bei geschickterer Planung sparen kann..


----------



## Dringe (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Liebe Christine,
das hast du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden oder nicht richtig gelesen. Ich habe in meinem Teich schließlich vor dem Einsetzen der Fische die Grundvoraussetzungen für eine vernünftige Überwinterung der Fische getroffen und mindestens eine Tiefe von 1,2 Metern eingeplant. Dann ist mein Verhalten, darüber hinaus weder klimaschädlich den Teich zu beheizen oder allerlei Plastik in meinen naturnahen Teich zu legen, wohl zu verantworten. Wie in der Natur halt. Und wenn dann, trotz passender Teichanlage ein paar Fische sterben, ist das halt so.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Dein Teich ist aber keine Natur, sondern ein künstlich geschaffener
Lebensraum in dem einzig und allein Du selbst die Verantwortung trägst
für die Lebewesen, die Du darin aussetzt oder sich dort ansiedeln.


----------



## Christine (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Lieber Dringe,

es gibt in der Natur (zumindest in unseren Gefilden) keine 10.000 Liter Teiche mit Fischen - es sei denn jemand hat sie da hinein gesetzt. Du hast vielleicht einen Teich, der der Natur (oder dem, was wir uns darunter vorstellen) rein äußerlich nachempfunden ist, aber dann ist auch schon Schluß mit den Übereinstimmungen.

Es wäre noch interessant, welche Art von Fischen Du hast - aber dich denke mal, für 25 __ Moderlieschen wirst Du Dir keinen Biotec 10.1 an den Teich stellen, oder?


----------



## Dringe (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Doch, genau dafür ist der Biotec. Habe nur einen Teich. Ach ja, und außer ein paar Moderließchen, Elritzen und 3 Goldorfen ist da nichts drin, auch keine Kois. Wenns überhaupt insgesamt 25 sind.


----------



## StefanBO (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo Andrea,


Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Meinen Teich über den Winter bei + 4°C zu halten ist einen hypothetische Überlegung, das geht nur mit Heizung und wird vermutlich recht teuer, mir zu teuer.


Auch wenn in sogenannten Fachbeiträgen oder im Zusammenhang mit der Zierfischhaltung das manchmal etwas merkwürdig rüberkommt, bzw. Teichheizer verkauft werden sollen: Zum Wohl der (einheimischen) Fische ist keine Teichheizung nötig. Die +4° Grad sind in jedem Teich am Grund. Klar, so lange er nicht durchfriert. Die meisten kennen ihre Eisstärken aus den letzten beiden harten Wintern 

Das nennt sich Dichteanomalie des Wassers, und das ist ja auch der Grund, dass Strömungen, Sprudler etc. sehr negative Auswirkungen haben können. Wenn die Wasserschichten, von +4 bis 0 Grad an der Eisunterseite, durcheinander gebracht werden. 



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Die toten __ Frösche saßen aber am Teichrand, und die saßen wirklich tot unter dem Eis, als ob sie da rausgewollt hätten...
> Also besser am Ufer eine Stelle eisfrei halten?


Grasfrösche neigen wohl dazu, sich bei starkem Frost am Teichrand tief im Schlamm vergraben zu wollen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die dann außerhalb des Teiches irgendeine Überlebenschance hätten.

[OT]To whom it may concern:
Weitaus störender als flappsige Formulierungen im Rahmen eines zum Thema gehörenden Beitrages (die ansonsten "trockene" Themen sogar eher auflockern) empfinde ich erbsenzählerische Stilkritik, die zudem reiner Selbstzweck sind. Wenn solche offtopic-Themen öffentlich diskutiert werden müssen/sollen ¿ (Ironie), dann doch bitte an anderer Stelle; ggf. dann hier nur ein kurzer Verweis auf diesen Thread. Danke![/OT]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



newbee schrieb:


> Ich lese nirgend wo was von 17 Bällen
> bleib doch einfach mal sachlich


Lieber Newbee!
Wenn du deine Zeit dazu verwenden würdest, den thread zu lesen anstatt mich zu maßregeln,
wäre dir aufgefallen, dass Holli aus verschiedenen Gründen KEINEN flächendeckenden Einsatz der Teichbälle (der sicher wirksamen wäre) erwogen hat
und sich davon trotzdem eine Verhinderung des Zufrierens versprochen hat:


holger_buns schrieb:


> ... die Methode mit den Bällen wäre die eleganteste. Ich würde auch nicht den ganzen Teich damit bedecken sondern nur einen Teil.
> Dadurch das die Bälle ja im Wasser treiben und vom Wind in Bewegung bleiben,
> dürfte dann doch auch der Teich nicht zufrieren und kann meine Pumpe im Teich lassen ...


Ob da jetzt 17 oder 170 der 1700 Ballerl drin schwimmen,
es wird nix nützen, wenn´s nicht einigermaßen flächendeckend ist.
(Du hast ja auch nicht nur die HALBE Grube mit Folie ausgelegt, oder?)

Sofort unterschreiben würde ich jedoch Blumenelses post:
_Wenn Du die Verantwortung für die Lebewesen nicht übernehmen möchtest, 
die NICHTS dafür können, dass sie Dir in die Hände gefallen sind, 
ist ein Teich eventuell nicht das Richtige für Dich. _
Die würdige Alternative wäre vielleicht doch der waagrecht liegende Spiegel 
mit aufgepickten Kunststoff-Seerosenblättern über einer trockenen Grube.
Friert auch sicher nicht zu!


----------



## danyvet (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

[OT]ich lese hier immer wieder was von Verantwortung ggü. den Kreaturen, die wir in unsere Teiche geschleppt haben, oder die von selbst gekommen sind. Auf der anderen Seite werde ich immer belächelt und für schrullig gehalten, wenn ich erzähle, dass ich stundenlang brauch, um eine handvoll Fadenalgen nach Libellenlarven, Eintagsfliegenlarven und anderes Getier in der Größe von 1mm (heute hab ich sogar die Daphnien gerettet) abzusuchen. [/OT]


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

[OT]Hallo Stephan,
nach dem dein Beitrag mit "Hallo Andrea" beginnt....


> Das nennt sich Dichteanomalie des Wassers,  ...


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, die Tatsache ist mir bekannt... 


> Die +4° Grad sind in jedem Teich am Grund. Klar, so lange er nicht durchfriert.


...   ääh, ja - so in der Art hatte ich mich ausgedrückt...


> Die Temeratur des Wasserkörpers, also ein Durchfrieren, macht mir wenig Kopfzerbrechen. Da reicht die Wassertiefe... ...ich gehe von +4°C am Teichgrund aus,


Danke auch für den nächsten Hinweis





> ...und das ist ja auch der Grund, dass Strömungen, Sprudler etc. sehr  negative Auswirkungen haben können. Wenn die Wasserschichten, von +4 bis  0 Grad an der Eisunterseite, durcheinander gebracht werden.


 nach dem ich schrieb: 


> Peters Überlegung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bleibt, auf meinen Beitrag bezogen,


> Grasfrösche neigen wohl dazu, sich bei starkem Frost am Teichrand tief  im Schlamm vergraben zu wollen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die dann  außerhalb des Teiches irgendeine Überlebenschance hätten.


was die __ Frösche da tun wollten, flüchten oder luftschnappen... 
auf Grund der Wasseranomalie wären sie mMn am Teichgrund bei +4°C am Besten aufgehoben, da fänden sie auch eine (ausreichende ?) Schlammschicht...
...nach dem die im Teich überwinternden Frösche der Grund für meine Überlegung zur "technischen Winterunterstützung" sind, ich aber keinen wirklichen Ansatzpunkt für sie finde, 
ist das wohl nicht der richtige Thread für ein "Frosch-Überwinterungs-Problem[/OT]
eine ganz interessante Seite zum Thema gibt es hier, wobei 


> dass eine reine Wassertiefe zwischen 80 und 120 cm ausreicht um Frostsicherheit zu gewährleisten.


 hier die allbekannte Mindesttiefe des freien Wassers mit *80 cm *angegeben ist


----------



## Xeal (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo !

Ich kann die frostsichere Tiefe von 80 cm bei mir nur bestätigen. 
Mein Teich ist sogar nur ca. 70 cm tief und existiert seit ca. 20 Jahren. Damit hatte ich bisher im Winter nie Probleme, auch als sich eine Zeit lang ca. 5 Jahre niemand um den Teich gekümmert hatte ! Ich habe im Winter nie irgendwelche Maßnahmen ergriffen (Bälle, Eisfreihalter, o.ä). Dabei ist nie irgendwas schlimmes passiert. Auch nicht in den letzten beiden Wintern. 

Seitdem ich mich etwas näher mit dem Teich auseinandersetze habe ich einen kleinen Luftsprudler dicht unter die Wasseroberfläche gehängt, um den Gasaustausch zu gewährleisten. 

Die Eisschicht war in den kältesten Wintern max. 15-20 cm dick. Ich wohne In Rheinland-Pfalz.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



Xeal schrieb:


> Ich wohne In Rheinland-Pfalz.



... und vermutlich auch noch in der Rheinebene ? 
Das erklärts doch schon. Pfälzer __ Wein - von der Sonne verwöhnt !  Auch der Werbespruch sagt so einiges über die Region.

es soll Regionen geben, die klimatisch ungünstiger sind ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Liebe Teichbauer!
Nachdem man Teiche zwar zu seicht, aber nicht leicht zu tief anlegen kann,
sollte man aus Vorraussicht den inneren Schweinehund überwinden 
und im Zweifelsfall eben lieber zu tief als zu seicht buddeln.
Man erspart sich im Endeffekt damit eine Menge Ärger und Arbeit.
(Im Gegensatz zur versenkbaren Fläche ist ja da (fast) nur unser Fleiss bremsend.)
Flachwasserzonen brauchen wir zwar auch, aber die lassen sich schlimmstenfalls 
(z.B. in der Schwimmbadrenaturierung) 
mit großen Pflanzgefäßen auf Ziegel- oder Schalsteinsäulen verwirklichen.

Wenn man das beherzigt, kann man herzlich über Teichbälle lachen
und jeglicher Kunststoffmüll bleibt fernab vom Teich.


----------



## Xeal (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> ... und vermutlich auch noch in der Rheinebene ?
> Das erklärts doch schon. Pfälzer __ Wein - von der Sonne verwöhnt !  Auch der Werbespruch sagt so einiges über die Region.
> 
> es soll Regionen geben, die klimatisch ungünstiger sind !
> ...



stimmt wohl...


----------



## StefanBO (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichbälle - Was kann man nehmen?*

Hallo Andrea,

vermutlich haben wir aneinander vorbei geschrieben, denn worauf ich mich bezogen habe, hatte ich ja zitiert: Auf deine Überlegungen, einen Teich auf 4° technisch aufheizen zu wollen/können, auch wenn du das für dich selbst dann anschließend ausgeschlossen hattest. Und das ist eben aufgrund der auch dir bekannten Umstände völlig überflüssig, wenn keine besonderen Umstände hinzukommen.

Nochmals, ein nicht durchfrierender Teich hat immer 4° Grad am Boden! Darum muss man sich nicht kümmern. Auch wenn es sich in manchen (anderen) Beiträgen so anhört, oder gleich elektrische Heizsysteme zum Kauf angeboten werden). Die Aussagen von Norbert Jorek aus seinen Büchern dazu hatte ich ja schon zitiert. [OT]Da stand auch was zu Fröschen. Aber das gehört wirklich nicht hier zum Thema.[/OT]



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> eine ganz interessante Seite zum Thema gibt es hier, wobei
> hier die allbekannte Mindesttiefe des freien Wassers mit *80 cm *angegeben ist


Also, das kommentiere ich jetzt mal lieber nicht. Denn das Problem ist nicht das Durchfrieren des Wassers, dafür würden weit geringere Mindesttiefen ausreichen.

Es sind hier im Forum schon des öfteren eigene Erfahrungs-Eiswerte für die beiden letzten, recht "harten" Winter hier genannt worden 

Aussagen zum Thema sind auch im o.g., sehr empfehlenswerten Buch zu finden. Im Endeffekt empfiehlt allerdings auch Norbert Jorek ca. 1 Meter Teichtiefe, bzw. 2 Meter bei Koihaltung. Aber nicht wegen des Durchfrierens


----------

